# jtable.editable(false) CODE?



## starter (28. Apr 2008)

Hallo @ all!
Habe folgendes Problem:
Ich erstelle mittles Netbeans designer eine JTable. Wenn diese JTable angezeigt wird, wird sie mit Daten aus einer Datenbank befüllt, deshalb mache ich ein DefaultTableModel fülle dieses mit den Daten und setzte anschließend das model in die jTable. Wie kann ich da noch hinzufügen dass die Tabelle nicht verändert werden darf???

Vielen Danke schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## ARadauer (28. Apr 2008)

mhn interessant, dass kann man anscheinend nicht,

die Implementierung des DefaultTableModel gibt immer true zurück


```
public boolean isCellEditable(int row, int column) {
        return true;
    }
```

ich würde mir an deiner stelle ein eigenes Modell machen, dass von AbstractTableModel erbt, und die entsprechenden Methoden überschreibt....


bwz du kannst auch von DefaultTableModel erben und die isCellEditable überschreiben


----------



## SlaterB (28. Apr 2008)

naja, dann müsste man ne Menge selber implemenieren,
wenn DefaultTableModel bisher reichte, dann das überschreiben und nur diese Operation auf false ändern
(edit: hast du ja nun auch  )


----------



## starter (28. Apr 2008)

Danke an euch!

Habs in der Weise gelöst:

```
DefaultTableModel dtm = new DefaultTableModel()
        {
            public boolean isCellEditable(int row, int column)
            {
                return false;
            }
        };
```

funktioniert prächtig!


----------

